# Showing??



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

This may seem rather silly but how exactly do you get into showing? I use to do Horse Shows but have gotten out of it because I find myself spending way more time with my dogs. I would love to get into the confromation shows but it seems like no one has really been able to tell me how to start. I live in mississippi and the people I have found do weight pull, Dont get me wrong its very neat but I just dont feel that weight pull is for me. Any info on the shows would be great....Thanks YAll


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I got into it by finding a local Kennel that did it. I was really lucky to find Table Rock Kennels. They where more than willing to help me break into the show world and find events and help me learn how to do it!!

I would say see if you can find a local kennel and email or call them and see if they are willing to help you. Or find a show near you and go to the event and see whos around.
You can find events at
Redirecting... (I know it says Redirecting but the link works)
and
http://www.adbadogs.com


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Best way is to do one or more of the below:
- get a mentor
- go to shows to watch and ask questions
- take classes
- get a show lead and collar and start working with the dog at home
learn about the standard and what the judges are looking for: American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT

LOL now that being said, when I started, I bought a show lead and collar, registered and did it having no clue what the heck I was doing. I had fun and others there were helpful when I asked questions. Probably not the best way but that is what I did.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I have looked around where I live and to be honest there are very few breeders that would care to give anyone help. The guy that owns the kennel where I took Georgia to have her bred was very helpful, I guess I have just had no luck finding any shows in my area or for that matter any kennel clubs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

What state are you in... I'd gladly help, if you are close enough and if you are too far you can shoot me a pm if you have any specific questions. It is easier being there in person, but I'll do my best to get you started.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

This was posted on another forum..
Conformation Show Helpful Hints - Lone Star State American Pit Bull Terrier Club


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!!!! I live in the Northern Part of Mississippi...Sadly to say there is not alot of opportunity for people looking for well bred Pits here. We have a HUGE problem with non papered pits and an even worse with ones being fought. I hope to try to put alot of rumors to rest here I love my dogs and it kills me that when people find out they are pits they pull their children away from petting them. Here is my girl georgia....she is just the biggest baby i have ever had!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow I just checked and there is NOTHING listed for Mississippi on the UKC site. I don't know what to tell you from there, you will probably have to travel to a show and just wing it! 

We're here to help ya out though!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Go to this site and look @ the contact info and give Troy a call he shows & judges weight pulls in Mississippi with the U.K.C he should be able to help you.

index

If the link shows up as Index just click on it it should still work

Jeff


----------

